# new Coralife 5,000,000K power compact bulbs



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I picked one of these up cheap the other day to see if it would bring out the colors a bit more. I don't think I like it, so I'll probably put the 6700k back in. It's a tad too blue for my tastes. I also worry that the plants may not be getting enough red with that bulb. This picture is an accurate representation of the light provided by the 5,000,000k bulb and has not been altered in any way.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Did you mean a 50/50 bulb? 50% of the bulb would be 10,000K and 50%actinic, hence the 50/50 label. 

Then if the 5,000,000K is a typo for 5,000K one would not seemingly see so much blue as that K rating would be more yellow. 

Please doublecheck the specs.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think he's pulling our leg...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> I think he's pulling our leg..


I thought that too, but it's not April 1


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just a _tad_, huh?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

This is a joke?!!! :x 

Damn! And I was thinking I'd finally found a way to get more blue plants into my 'scaping. :lol:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

That has nothing on the GE 9,523,000,000 bulb


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Have you been sneaking into my house and messing around with my lights again?


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Like the plant on the left though


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Your tank is very blue. I dont think it is good for the plants  .


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

If plants light the red and blue why isn't the blue good for plants? It penetrates deeper doesn't it?


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

They're having us on a bit.
Seriously, though, there are a couple of hotspots in the spectrum, one blue and one red, that are important to photosynthesis and are used to compute measures (IIRC) such as PAR.
I'm not convinced we know everything there is to know about the specral response of plants. That's why I prefer to mix bulbs as well make sure I have the identified ranges covered. A more complete (i.e., sun-like) spectrum seems to appeal to my thinking.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Blue light is good. I am just kidding. But you cannot grow plants only under blue light to my knowledge.


----------

